# Where to get a R4i Gold 3DS RTS ?



## Suromo (Sep 9, 2019)

Is the R4i Gold 3DS RTS the best flashcart to play DS games and where do i get one ? there's a million sites and a lot of them look shady ...


----------



## Boured (Sep 9, 2019)

nds-card.com used to be the site endorsed by GBATemp, probably still is even if now quiet about it. They are hosted in China but the seller is pretty much the only legit/non-shady seller of DS Flashcarts and other things that I can think of. Bought 2 flashcarts from the dude and got every single one of them eventually.

While I'm at it they don't sell the R4i Gold 3DS RTS anymore, there is a new version called the R4i Gold +, which in reality is the same cart but with a switch for built in ntrboot if you wanna hack your 3DS.

Course I would honestly recommend the AceKard 2i over the others, it has the most compatibility with homebrew from my testing and has the same compatibility of the R4i (If you use AKAIO).


----------



## cyn (Sep 9, 2019)

i personally didn't want to buy from a china based seller, going through modchipsdirect instead since they ship from the US.
i bought an R4i Gold + from them and received it pretty quickly, that being said i've seen people say some bad things about the site as well.

my card also didn't come with the packaging that i've seen it come with, but that part didn't bother me personally.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 25, 2019)

You can buy them on eBay, I got my r4i 3ds upgrade for $3 usd (great deal too since it's ntrboot compatible), though the prices have went up a little (they're like $8 USD now)

Only thing is I believe r4isdhc.com carts have timebombs and are just dstt clones (mine is, even moonshell lists it as dstt and even uses dstt dldi) and with mine uses a custom r4.dat for firmwares, it's not compatible with normal firmware, only ysmenu which is fine though no r4wood, if it uses _ds_menu.dat you should be okay, that's probably why they were selling mine for $3 including shipping




https://www.ebay.com/itm/2019-R4i-Revolution-Gold-Pro-Games-Cartridge-R4-Card-Nintendo-DS-3DS-2DS-DSi/401888171831?hash=item5d9266d737:m:muNp6dBad5BEsn6kPa-V7Rg&LH_BIN=1


----------



## Mythical (Sep 25, 2019)

this is where I got mine https://www.amazon.com/Micro-Adapte..._1_12?keywords=r4+card&qid=1569452153&sr=8-12
keep in mind the bad review is because the person doesn't like timebombs which is in like half of cards out there and easily fixable


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 26, 2019)

Same card, it's r4isdhc.com, they're all mostly the same, other than the kernel differences and timebomb, you can use apachethunder dstt stage two card loader, woodr4 or ysmenu  to remove the timebomb, plus all r4isdhc.com are ntrboot compatible except very old ones, so they can be reflashed to boot and install BS9 (I prefer bootstrap9) if needed


----------



## larrypretty (Oct 12, 2019)

I love my R4i gold 3ds plus from http://www.mod3dscard.com/, it came after 4 days of my order, shipped from US with a good packaging. And it works perfectly on my 3DS v11.10 console.


----------

